# Pro Action Cocoon 300 down sleeping bag



## Proud2Push (1 Feb 2010)

I recently bought two of these sleeping bags but they are both right hand zips so can't be zipped together (both still unused). Does anyone have a unused left hand zip one they'd like to swap or sell? Thanks.


----------

